# Home Cinema



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Movies and music are two experiences which I am really rather keen on. Once my professional/personal obligations are concluded then I scuttle off to hole up in my drum and greedily consume audio/visual fare.

As a treat to myself I replaced all of my hi-fi separates over the course of 2017. I chose to keep the old TV as I could not fault its performance. Now, whilst I acknowledge from the outset that this newest system is far from lavish, still, assuredly it is extraordinarily satisfying.

Sony Bravia 37" HiDef LCD TV - provides a rich, crisp, realistic image which is lag and flicker free.

Onkyo cd player - whilst cds will play in a bluray (or dvd) a dedicated cd player is a must if one cares about the quality of sonic reproduction. There is a Wolfson DAC in this....whatever that means.

Onkyo blu ray - as with all of my equipment: no bells, no whistles, no unnecessary blinking lights nor endless permutations of playback. Simple and solid with the cost being entirely invested in the quality of components not frittered on extraneous gewgaws.

Onkyo amplifier - set to 'direct' so that the purest sound, having passed through the minimum of transistors, capacitors and the whatnot, is sent to the speakers.

Dali zensor speakers - the single most expensive item in this set up - capable of producing a vast and sprightly soundscape with precise bass, adroit midrange, and smooth trebles. I have spent quite some time experimenting to obtain the optimal placement of these speakers and believe that I have achieved the best possible results that could be expected from the acoustic configuration of the room. Audiophiles may notice that these speakers are not toe'd in - the manufacturer insists that this is neither required nor appropriate and that, moreover, the design prohibits such alignment. All of which seems odd to me, considering the cone of sound and having always applied a toe in with my previous speakers, but I trust that the designers may know more than I and so observe their instruction.

Mission stanchettes - several years ago a member of this forum urged me to obtain such speaker stands and he was absolutely correct.

Last, but not least, some quality cables and connectors - an outlay which represents 10% of the total cost of the hi-fi and predicated upon the notion that no matter how good the separates and speakers may be if the signal is inadequate then it could be all in vain. You will note from the pic that all of the interconnects are as isolated from the power supply lead (run under the carpet) as is feasible. Whether or not this configuration and expense is entirely justified I am uncertain. However it is a cost I was willing to pay just in case.

In combination these items provide a stereo image and resolution that really is quite splendid - revealing detail previously unheard within music that I have been listening to all of my adult life.

I have a feeling that there are a few other members who might be encouraged to share their own set-set-up?


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Black Diamond Zero Edge 110 inch screen, Epson Pro Cinema 1080p wireless projector, Def Tech speakers - Mythos 8 center channel, BP 8060 standing front spkrs, 8040 surround and rear to complete the 7.2 system (each front standing speaker has subwoofer built in). Don't forget a Denon receiver and PS4 to complete the package. That's a decanter of Macallan in the foreground.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

That is an impressive set up - could you be encouraged to speak a little of its merits? 

My own preference is to keep a T.V. which follows the distance/resolution proportion and with 37" 1080p at just over 7 feet away I am in the optimal zone. It is difficult to gauge the distances in your, marvellous, image and so I wonder do you subscribe to this theory?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

That was my 10,000th post BTW. 

Do I win a prize?


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Shaver said:


> That was my 10,000th post BTW.
> 
> Do I win a prize?


Dinner at Bone's with yours truly when you next visit Atlanta, GA, USA. Congratulations!!


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> Dinner at Bone's with yours truly when you next visit Atlanta, GA, USA. Congratulations!!


Thank you Mike. I would be honoured to take you up on that offer one of these days.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Nice set up, but I am a luddite. My 1920s phonograph has a handle one must crank to make it work. 

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Mike Petrik said:


> Dinner at Bone's with yours truly when you next visit Atlanta, GA, USA. Congratulations!!


Careful with that invitation... :beer:


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

drlivingston said:


> Careful with that invitation... :beer:


Yes, Shaver's refined tastes might require some ground rules, albeit very generous ones.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Nice set up, but I am a luddite. My 1920s phonograph has a handle one must crank to make it work.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


Speaking of luddites, I confess that I do not even own a television. My daughter must entertain herself with a laptop computer and LOTS of books. For entertainment, last night, I helped her with her Queens Indian Defense. For an 8 year old, she is quickly becoming a formidable foe.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

drlivingston said:


> Speaking of luddites, I confess that I do not even own a television. My daughter must entertain herself with a laptop computer and LOTS of books. For entertainment, last night, I helped her with her Queens Indian Defense. For an 8 year old, she is quickly becoming a formidable foe.


Being that I am living on my own at the moment, I find that I don't enjoy watching tv or films solo. I gab, comment and shriek while watching which is absolutely no fun when alone. My wife asks me all the time have I watched this or that show. Sadly not. I will have a lot of catching up to do in the summer of 2019 when I find myself entrenched with my espoused once again.

My personal take is to not make tv central in my home decor. A minimal screen in a side room is plenty for me. But I do love music, and my gypsy lifestyle has seriously curtailed my hi-fi enjoyment. I do have an acoustic and electric guitar with me which keeps me entertained.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The wife and I watch Fox News and the CBS Evening News on almost a daily basis, the occasional episode of The Big Bang Theory and Survivor and we do tune in old black and white movies on the AMC and TNT channels. Several History Channel series seem to demand our attention...Forged In Fire, Swamp People, and American Pickers. Beyond that, we read books. However, during the Fall and early Winter months we do honor our respective collegiate alliances as we tune in to their respective contests on the gridiron each Saturday...and, with the sudden and unexpected death of our existing 60" flat screen last Saturday night, we will be accepting delivery of a Samsung QN65Q7FAMFXZAQLED, or more specifically 65"s of ultra high definition future images of the gridiron action to be enjoyed by friends and family, on Monday, 16 April 2018! LOL.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Shaver said:


> That was my 10,000th post BTW.
> 
> Do I win a prize?


My dear Shaver:

*Congratulations!!!* You're prize is just being with all of us and sharing information within this great ambiance of camaraderie.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Andy said:


> My dear Shaver:
> 
> *Congratulations!!!* You're prize is just being with all of us and sharing information within this great ambiance of camaraderie.


Reward enough.

Indeed, one could even go so far as to say, that my reward is _still_ being held within the bosom of this marvellous camaraderie.


----------

